

CERN Live Video Webcast on Neutrino Findings - DevX101
http://webcast.web.cern.ch/webcast/

======
sp332
You can download the archived video from
<http://cdsweb.cern.ch/record/1384466> in mp4, Windows Media, or Flash.

------
sosuke
They are answering tons of questions I've heard people here and other
locations speculate about including one I considered. Someone asked if they
accounted for the rotation of the Earth and he immediately responded that they
had.

------
Zakuzaa
Any non-flash stream available?

